# Residencia, or whatever the new certificate is



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I'm assuming that since I'm already here, and retired, that the withdrawal of the exemption to the residencia, or certificado or whatever it's called now, won't apply to me? Does anybody know?


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

If you give me a little more info I can let you know e.g How long have you been in Spain, when you say retired, do you need free medical etc etc. You no longer have to apply for the residency card but if you are here for any length of time it may be worth you taking up residency. Just to clarify any confusion Residency does not mean Citizenship. If it benefits you then do it.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

We haven't been here a year yet. And we are thinking about leaving, so I guess what I want to know is this: Can I ignore the whole thing for six months or so without ending up in jail?


----------



## DUCC (Jun 30, 2007)

atlast said:


> We haven't been here a year yet. And we are thinking about leaving, so I guess what I want to know is this: Can I ignore the whole thing for six months or so without ending up in jail?


Hola,

You are not obliged to acquire residnet status = residencia in Spain. 

However, You have to register at your city hall for the "empadronamiento". Just take your passport, Your rental agreement or "escritura" to the city hall and register.

Saludos


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

OK, we already did that, so we're in good shape. Thank you. I didn't think any of the changes applied to us.


----------

